# Share your 2010 tree stand pics...



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has done this yet or not? I really enjoy these kinds of pics and I hope you do too.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Very cool....................


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

This particular hunt appeared to be special right off the bat. I took pictures, video and a few deer. I primarily hunt alone, which makes it a challenge to multitask when many deer are in the area. I did manage to take 40 minutes of video. The video itself shows a 6pt; 8pt; 10pt or more and the pictures of the ones I took.

*16pt Ohio Bruiser short story...*

The area had several new fresh large rubs (6-8&#8221; in diameter trees) and scrapes (6 total) from my previous hunt 2 weeks prior. Approximately 5 minutes before sunset, I heard him rubbing on some trees on the way down the bean field hedge. As he reached his large scrape (25 yrds. away), he proceeded to hit my little corn pile. He then stepped out into the bean field, which was my best window, right at my 40yrd marker. I busted him as he stood perfectly broadside, &#8220;through and through&#8221;. He ran another 40yrds into the bean field and crashed. I knew he was big, but I wasn&#8217;t sure just how big until I recovered him. Wow!!! As you can imagine when I pulled out beans plants from his rack and the rest is history.

I finished my season in 3 afternoon hunts. I couldn&#8217;t be happier. I&#8217;ve seen many deer and let many of them pass. As my late mother would say, &#8220;patience is a virtue&#8221;. I&#8217;m looking forward to next season already. Thanks again. 


*"Last Hunt" *

This video was taken with my 8 mega pixel pocket camera that I keep with me to primarily to take pictures of the deer I harvest. I think it's been through three seasons in my back pack and it has taken some really good pictures from previous harvests. 
Basically, after several minutes of watching this beautiful 6 point buck, I decided to pull out the camera and try to make a video for my two teenage boys that are interested in archery. I have had many, many experiences with deer around me like this video shows and I've shared many of those hunting stories with them. They now get to see what I'm talking about. They thought it was "Cool". 
There were several more deer that were not video taped. I managed to take a large doe and and that very large buck!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good video. Thanks


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea there has been a few, I made one 10/22 under the lodge link "Views from your stand" . Its always nice to see what we see and let pass.


----------



## emptyhooks (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a very NICE buck, you should be proud of him. Great photo also. It's a shame when nice bucks get pickup truck photos...


----------

